
Ask HN: Why Can't I Watch SouthPark in English in Germany? - jimothyhalpert7
Feel free to finish the probable-manager&#x27;s sentence: &quot;No, we should make it German <i></i>only<i></i>, because...&quot;<p>It&#x27;s a general question about the reasons behind original providers limiting user&#x27;s choice. Feel free to use other platforms and countries.
======
Tomte
...we bought the rights to distribute in a huge package with dozens or even
hundreds of shows, and apart from a few special-interest titles (GoT, TBBT
etc.), demand for English-language programming is pretty low. We're certainly
not paying double price so that a few thousand users can watch one of their
favorite shows in English.

~~~
jimothyhalpert7
Right, ok. So, SouthPark's parent company has to pay for being able to stream
the original, English version on their website? (just clarifying what
___distribution rights_ __means in this case) Is there any way to justify such
practice, from a utilitarian perspective of a net-benefit for society?

~~~
Tomte
I assumed you mean something like Netflix. At first I even thought you were
talking about television.

~~~
jimothyhalpert7
I meant streaming platforms, where the cost of providing original voice over
is close to zero, compared to the benefit of learning a new language.

------
mtmail
I'd turn the question around and ask why in Germany TV shows shouldn't be
broadcasted in German.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubbing_(filmmaking)#Germany,_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubbing_\(filmmaking\)#Germany,_Austria_and_Switzerland)
"According to a European study, Austria is the country with the highest
rejection rate (more than 70 percent) of subtitles, followed by Italy, Spain
and Germany"

~~~
jimothyhalpert7
The question is about ___removing_ __the option to watch it in the original.

------
jimothyhalpert7
Also, am I correct in the assumption that U.S. doesn't have access to non-
dubbed versions of foreign series?

